# Cookers..............



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's a question for all you RV owners, particularly I guess the one's who don't like thier American ovens and swap 'em out.

We rather like ours but with one reservation it has no shelves, presumable lost over the years (for lost see probably not cleaned regular enough and binned would be my guess) prior to our ownership.

You guessed it, any one got, know where there are or even know for sure of a supplier (30 year old Wedgewood!)? The size is 17.5" wide give or take an nth and max depth of 12" though the depth isn't the issue really.

Si.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

dodgey said:


> Si.


I very much doubt you'll find any over here mate, unless you're lucky enough to find someone who's ripped out the oven and will let you have the shelves.
i would havbe obliged gladly but I've full intensions of putting the wedgewood back in mine before i eventually PX.
If you know of a local metal worker, I'm sure you could have some made for a resonable cost if soem good soul like me was trusting enough to lend you a shelf as a template, either that or I'll gladdly supply a dimensioned drawing of one.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

My usual reply I am afraid....
Try Linda at Stateside Tuning, she is sat around with very little to do and just lives for the challenge :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Slightly off topic, but maybe of some help to Wedgewood / Magic Chef owners, I have been told that it is possible to actually cook in one of these things (my wife never managed :lol: ) but two ideas have been proposed... First is to ensure that the oven is fully up to temperature before putting food into it, use a setting approximately 50 degrees below the setting you would use at home and cook for a bit longer......
Second idea is to put a griddle plate immediately on top of the fixed shelf (which is immediately above the burner) and this helps to ensure an even temperature distribution, thereby giving a more even temperature within the oven and not having that raging heat at the bottom and a cooler temperature at the top....
I personally cannot vouch for either of these methods as our Magic Chef underwent flying lessons (failed....) but thanks are to Foggyparrot (Mike and Gill) for the first and Eric at the Dirty Duck for the second.
If anyone tries these ideas out can you please let us know how you get on? I think it would be very interesting and helpful to get some feedback from others......
Many thanks

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> ....................I personally cannot vouch for either of these methods as our Magic Chef underwent flying lessons (failed....) ......................
> Keith


L.O.L,  Now thats funny!


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cheers zasker, I'm being lazy asking if anyone has but if (as expected) I can't find I'll make myself.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Try Linda at Stateside Tuning, she is sat around with very little to do and just lives for the challenge :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Keith


Cheeky beggar....you can go off people you know :bootyshake: :lol:

I shall see what I can track down although don't hold your breath, these are like gold dust to find....meanwhile, I _did_ find this......any good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Oven-Rack-Shelf...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ108846QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Linda, eBay shelf wwwwaaayyyyy to narrow. I would have asked you direct but gold dust is the polite version and didn't want to waste your time, but if by chance.........  

Simon


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Si

Figured it would be but perhaps it could be modified....can lend you a pair of welding goggles 8) 

I shall have a better look.......just need to peel me bum off this chair :wink: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

slightly off topic   

I have a convection over/microwave and no a clue how it works. 

Looking at it's attachments think it's never been used but I have now managed to killed it but running it for 80mins empty when it suddenly died.

No power cant find a fuse so far.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Should have looked on eBay as I found this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Caravan-Motor...yZ108845QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

....so it's close on depth so worth a try, went for a cheaper lister though :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Go for it.......doubt I could ship one for that price !

Amazing what you can find on Ebay... :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RR said:


> slightly off topic
> 
> I have a convection over/microwave and no a clue how it works.
> 
> ...


80 minutes??? Ooooo John!
I think the technical term for that is busted! 
I can't help as I have never had a microwave apart, although I am sure one of our more technically minded chaps may come up with a more sensible answer.

Now, if you need a replacement, that is another matter 8)


----------

